# Breaking in a new holster...



## Thanatos

Question guys...I just purchased a Tagua Gunleather IWB holster for my Glock 23. Chose this one because its much better than the one I have now (cheap, canvas POS I was using that was a bitch to put on b/c of the clip) and my best friend has one as well and loves it. Tried his on w/ his Glock and it was a good fit, so I decided to grab one for myself.

Now, it just arrived in the mail and I went to place my gun in there to ensure it fits obviously, and I noticed that the leather is so stiff since its brand new, my slide was getting pushed back a bit as I holstered the gun. I'm gonna talk to my friend and see if his was this way when he received it, because I know his isn't that stiff now.

Sorry for the rambling....my question is, will it soften up over time and use? Is there anything I can do beyond letting the gun sit in the holster to break it in? 

Thanks guys :smt1099


----------



## VAMarine

I would not use any form of leather conditioner without consulting the maker, over time/use the leather may soften. Some holsters you just need to work the gun in and out a number of times and it will smooth out. Some holster makers recommend "blocking" which is wrapping the gun in a layer or two of wax paper (waxy side out) and drawing the gun in and out of the holster/leaving the paper covered gun overnight etc in the holster. Some holster makers specifically make a point of telling their customers to NOT use the blocking method.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Your new holster is stiff for a reason: That's how it fits, and hangs onto, your pistol.
_You do not want it to become softer or more flexible._ That will destroy its function.
To re-holster your pistol, place your thumb on the rear of its slide, as you shove the gun down into its pouch. Push down with your thumb, to keep the slide from moving.
After you have broken-in your holster, you may no longer need to push with your thumb...or, you may still have to push, but it'll become easier.

_The best way to break-in your new holster is to make repeated practice draws from it._ Since you should be doing this anyway, to get used to presenting your pistol from it, the break-in process will be accomplished "automatically."

_Never use any liquid, oil, or saddlesoap on a stiff, formed holster._ Do not attempt to soften it in any way, by any means.
Brush accumulations of dirt off of the leather, inside and out. A soft, used toothbrush is a good tool for this work.
Once in a while, give the whole outfit a thin coat of clear ("neutral") shoe wax ("polish"). Use the cake wax, not a liquid. Rub it on with a soft cloth, and then buff it with a soft shoe-polishing brush. (If the holster's dye-job wears thin, here and there, you could use colored wax instead.)

If, after about 100 presentations, your holster is still too tight, try the waxed-paper trick. If that doesn't work, there are Teflon-lubricant preparations you can rub into the pouch's interior, or you could use white Moly powder. Beware: You can make the pouch's interior too slick.


----------



## Thanatos

Thanks for the tips guys! :smt1099


----------



## jto966

My suggestion is to wrap your gun in wax paper twice around and put the gun in the holster overnight or 24hrs. After that, keep the wax paper on and work it in and out.. basically till your tired of doing it.
YOUR DONE.
The gun should fit a lot nicer in the holster.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

...Well, the wax that rubs off of the paper and onto the inside of the holster will make a good lubricant.
Until it gets gummy, anyway.


----------



## Thanatos

I think I'm going to go the route of just practicing with it and give it some time to break in naturally instead of fooling with the wax paper or any lubricants/powders. My friend who got his before me said after about a month his was broken in just fine, although he did say one trick he used was to take a fully loaded mag and stick it into the holster as far as he could to get it to loosen up a bit.

I tried some practice draws with it and it just wasn't working for me...the holster is so tight that when I go to draw, the holster is trying to come out of my pants/off my belt with the gun  I think maybe I should try and just work it in and out of the holster a bit while holding the holster before I go to doing practice draws.

I feel like I should be carrying in this holster so it gets broken in from me carrying the gun in it, but if I had to draw down on somebody I'd be screwed until it loosens up a bit....think I'm gonna carry the old, cheap IWB I have until I can get some practice draws in with the new one....the old canvas one isn't pretty, but thats irrelevant...I'd rather be able to draw my weapon than fight with my holster in a life or death situation.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Thanatos said:


> I think I'm going to go the route of just practicing with it and give it some time to break in naturally...I feel like I should be carrying in this holster so it gets broken in from me carrying the gun in it, but if I had to draw down on somebody I'd be screwed until it loosens up a bit...


Your instincts are leading you in the right direction:
Practice a lot with your new holster, until both it and you are broken-in.
Only then should you go out into the world wearing it.


----------



## jto966

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...Well, the wax that rubs off of the paper and onto the inside of the holster will make a good lubricant.
> Until it gets gummy, anyway.


Nah,, most wax paper doesn't have that much wax on it to gum up the holster... trust me I just did this on a brand new holster. wrapped it for 24 hrs then removed the wax paper and holstered the weapon a few dozen times and ......DONE.. FITS PERFECT.


----------



## SigZagger

I've talked to two handcrafted-custom holster makers recently regarding that issue. Both state as others have already...use no oil of any kind. Lightly oil the handgun and place it in a sandwich bag. Shove it down into the stiff holster and allow it to sit at least 24 hours. The new leather should begin to form fit to the gun. I assume they know what they are talking about. Keep in mind, these are holsters specifically made for one particular gun alone. Not generic factory brands.


----------

